# Pro - Diablo Y El Master Kiko



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

I was able to take some pictures to a modification of the Master Kiko, hope you like it.

greetings .... Alf


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's some impressive modding! A video of it in action would be great if possible?


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice yeah a vid would be great


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! I would like to know how it is operated.


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

would like to see video too


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I have no videos.
At Master Kiko likes slingshot highly decorated and personalized.

Use translator esplicar is very complicated and shooting techniques.
greetings .... Alf


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a techie and tinkerer's dream. Cool setup man. capnjoe use that as the handlebar on his big wheel and fire on the go. (Don't do it Joey). Great stuff and thanks for sharing.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> That is a techie and tinkerer's dream. Cool setup man. capnjoe use that as the handlebar on his big wheel and fire on the go. (Don't do it Joey). Great stuff and thanks for sharing.


Hi mate, I appreciate your comment, it's very successful.

regards


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

wow thats some serious modifications there, i have done a little bit to my pro diablo, different wrist brace, different fork tips, different bands, different weights.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi matt

The important thing is that you feel good with the changes, I hope to see yours soon.

cheers .... Alf


----------

